
LinkedIn Users Can Now Call Each Other for Free - donohoe
http://www.bloomberg.com/article/2012-11-23/a2j1Llk4ww_0.html?goback=.gde_4341443_member_190719509
======
floppydisk
Hooray! Now that recruiter who really wants to offer me a world class
position(tm)(r)(c) at a unnamed world class company(tm)(r)(c), just like
Facebook but located in my metro area, can call me at dinner time to inform me
of the good news!

Oh, I have to install an app to my phone for this to work. Phew, still safe!
Just more cross-service account linking, nothing to see here, move along.

~~~
potatolicious
I really dislike "mystery meat employer" recruiter contacts. Just like
charities, if I can't research it myself I'm not even a tiny bit interested.

I wonder why this is, is it to prevent the employer and potential employee
cutting out the middle man? I can say with great confidence that I have
_never_ responded to any email/LinkedIn contact where the company name is not
mentioned.

~~~
floppydisk
I had one nebulous recruiter call my company's front desk and try to get me
consider taking a position with his talent pool after I ignored his message on
LinkedIn.

To my limited understanding, the way the recruiting market works is recruiters
build up a bank of talent they can submit for client jobs and they get a %
commission of the meat err recruit's base salary as compensation. Ergo, the
incentive is to build as big a stable of developers as possible that you can
keep submitting for jobs. I personally ignore all the meat market recruiters
on LinkedIn, it just gets absurd after a while.

------
mikemoka
plingm users can call for free, this is just clever marketing, it is like if
skype (free skype to skype calls) lets you check if your facebook contacts are
skype users and then brags that facebook users can now call for free, seems
legit :)

------
eungyu
I would be surprised to see this call service take off. Isn't the whole notion
of using social network like LinkedIn (asynchronously) phone call (synchronous
and disrupting) alternative in the first place?

------
prodigal_erik
Plingm does have an Android app, I wonder why the press release would hinder
the network effect by saying it's iPhone-only.

------
g-garron
Now almost every Social Network can make voice call. It may be Twitter's turn.

------
joshbert
Isn't this what Clarify.fm is trying to get resolved in some capacity?

------
msh
Arrggg, more cold calls from recruiters....

------
josh2600
If they have Plingm...

